# NC 3-day ADBA show this weekend



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Anyone else going? I'm sure Dennis & Pulldawgs will be there but what about Old Fort??? We're leaving out of Chattanooga between 9-10 am Friday morning. Hope Tink & Kat are completely out of heat by then and hope to meet a few of you guys there!!!


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey see you guys there... we should be there Friday afternoon (we hope) were leaving Thursday night around 10pm.... There is a thread started for this show somewhere in here..lol


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

roe1880 said:


> Hey see you guys there... we should be there Friday afternoon (we hope) were leaving Thursday night around 10pm.... There is a thread started for this show somewhere in here..lol


Great to hear! Glad you guys are gonna get to make it!


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks dude...lol.. I hope the rain doesn't spoil it for everyone.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

roe1880 said:


> Thanks dude...lol.. I hope the rain doesn't spoil it for everyone.


Yeah I know. We've planned on camping this time!!!!! :hammer:

Be safe and we will see you there.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

RAIN!! tent's are waterproof it ain't going to rain anyways, now everyone who is going say it with me IT AIN'T going to rain.:rain:


Jeff


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

i was there!


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

Iwas there yesterday and had come home. Woot was really sick and not doing well at all to the point I had to carry her out of the show ring We are back home and she is doing a little better


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

PullDawgPits said:


> RAIN!! tent's are waterproof it ain't going to rain anyways, now everyone who is going say it with me IT AIN'T going to rain.:rain:
> 
> Jeff


OH really? Tents are waterproof????

Hmmm, Jeff woke up in a puddle of water this morning! LMAO! Tent is in the trash and hopefully we will get a new one before the next show that occurs during monsoon conditions.

Had a great time! So good to visit with friends 2 and 4 legged.

Hope everyone made it home safe and can't wait to see pics. We didn't get any, too busy running back and forth from weight pull to conformation for two days. lol

Stephanie


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

PullDawgPits said:


> OH really? Tents are waterproof????
> 
> Hmmm, Jeff woke up in a puddle of water this morning! LMAO! Tent is in the trash and hopefully we will get a new one before the next show that occurs during monsoon conditions.
> 
> ...


Had a blast this weekend! Glad you guys made it out! Cant wait to do it again.

Congrats to Dennis Pits Teardrop! He was unstopable this weekend!!! Bringn' home the hardware!!!


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Wootness said:


> Iwas there yesterday and had come home. Woot was really sick and not doing well at all to the point I had to carry her out of the show ring We are back home and she is doing a little better


I heard of several dogs getting sick on Sunday. Must have been a dog flu going around up there.


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

Ole tear done ok I guess. I am just glad we all had fun


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmao ok u guess. oh no taking home 3 body lb tropies and winning first in his class all three days is awful he sucks lmao come on now


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

well He still has a long way to go. we got lucky


----------



## diva (Feb 27, 2009)

I was there. My girl Beretta placed 3rd in the 18-24 month old females at the second show on Sunday.




























We had a blast. Thank you to the club for putting on such a great show.


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

well woot turned out to have a major blockage and that is what caused her to be so sick. It was really painful for the poor thing


----------

